# Case Maxxfarm 60 Cab or Kioti RX6010C Cab ?



## Mikefarm (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi all

I have settled on getting either a Kioti RX6010C or a Case Maxxfarm 60 Cab. Very hard to make that final decision. Is anyone familiar with both and have any advice?

Both of these are 59 HP cab tractors with similar specs and the price for each with 4-in-1 are very close. Both dealers are the same distance away. The Maxxfarm wins with 16x16 gears vs Kioti 12x12 (both shuttle shift) but then I'll be mainly doing slashing so will find a gear in the 12 that the Kioti's has fine. The Kioti main & steering pump is 67 litres/min vs Maxxfarms 52 l/min. The Kioti weight is 2610 kg vs Maxxfarm 2335 kg (1kg is 2.2 lb guys) and the Kioti is wider by about 7 inches. Front tyres the same but Kioti has rear tyres 2 in more diameter than Maxxfarm. The Kioti definitely has the weight advantage. 

Cabins of course look a little different between the two. The only problem I have is there is no RX6010 or Maxxfarm 60 close by to actually look at and sit in. I'm going by specs from brochures, talking to the dealers and pictures from the internet  Lots of pics of the Kioti Cab but not many good detailed ones of the Maxxfarm 60 cab.

Any thoughts that anyone wish to share?

Mike


----------



## Mikefarm (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe I'll have to toss a coin to decide.


----------

